# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Чат

## grey

Чат находиться по адресу: http://chat.suicide-forum.com

Вход для ВСЕХ:
1) Если Вы зарегистрированы на форуме, то можете входить в чат под своим ником.
2) Если не зарегистрированы на форуме, то либо зарегистрируйтесь на форуме, либо войдите под любым логином (БЕЗ пароля).

Комментарии и предложения принимаются

----------


## иртенев

никак в чат не попаду.Все ошибку логина пароля выдает.

----------


## h4te

да тупо... никого нет.. эт кша хорошо типо мало нас... но плохо...(((одиночество и так долбит по голове(((кувалдой!!(((

----------


## grey

> никак в чат не попаду.Все ошибку логина пароля выдает.


 введи/зарегистрируй тупо логин test678 и пароль test678
может поможет

----------


## Gloomy_girl

> Сообщение от иртенев
> 
> никак в чат не попаду.Все ошибку логина пароля выдает.
> 
> 
>  введи/зарегистрируй тупо логин test678 и пароль test678
> может поможет


 Не помогает!

----------


## grey

> Сообщение от grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от иртенев
> 
> ...


 опишите что выдаёт и где. или лучше сделайте скриншот

----------


## taggart

В общем "мы":р тут сделали.. не официально ))

irc.wenet.ru:6667
#su

welcome

----------


## grey

ну кому как. вспомните себя только в начале когда вы узнали что такое интернет. тогда вам было намного удобнее пощёлкать по веб-чату чем устанавливать что-то и разбираться

----------


## stre10k

в опере хороший клиент - вообще не запаривает ничем абсолютно... простой как рубль... в ирке су'шной тоже пусто в основном - все не отвечают... насколько пока успел заметить

----------


## Gloomy_girl

> В общем "мы":р тут сделали.. не официально ))
> 
> irc.wenet.ru:6667
> #su
> 
> welcome


  :!: Если бы в нем кто то еще бы был...

----------


## Anubis

ну договоритесь о времени посещения: типа кажду пятницу в 20.00, условно говоря

----------


## Gloomy_girl

А давайте в ирке часов так в 20-21 *по московскому времени*
Как такое предложение?

----------


## grey

а давайте уже будем говорить про ирк в теме про ирк

----------


## BlackBlood

я лично в чате  сижу всё время как за комп. сажусь так что жду

----------


## grey

вобщем капец чату. удалил кто-то или что-то, может человек а может и вирус.

голосуйте нужен ли новый чат
и если нужен то говорите на подобие какого

----------


## nothing1

Наподобие дешевого. Чем меньше бабла жрать будет, тем и лучше. Когда Яндекс "работал" у меня, тамошние чаты мне очень нравились. По полдня можно было сидеть, затраты в пределах 3-4 рублей.

----------


## BlackBlood

у мен есть догадки кто бы это мог быть......

----------


## NoNaMe

Лучше чтоб непрерываемый коннект был(без рефреша).
В принципе любой Php+MySQL чат.
Кста, можно новую версию старого чата(3.2) поставить, может выдержит. А может и нет. Он, к сведению, стал псевдо-поточным.

от себя советую http://chatium.com/ ничего устанавливать не надо.
Можно встроить его в сайт.

----------


## Wolf

а нужен ли он? народ что то в чатах неслишком часто появляется

----------


## NoNaMe

Вот готовый чат, дизайн в стиле сайта:
http://chatium.com/full/~suintru

----------


## grey

Установлен новый Чат. Адрес прежний!

----------


## Freezer2007

Блин, я немогу раздуплится как чатом пользоватся((,

----------


## WICKED

Чат надо поднастроить...полность убрать таймаут

----------


## алекс

тут всегда так много народу?

----------


## grey

восстановил мини-чат на главной странице форума.
обсуждаем :Smile:

----------


## WICKED

почему его щас нету на главной?

----------


## grey

> почему его щас нету на главной?


  сейчас он тут

----------


## Freezer2007

зачем он нужен? нас не так много, имхо

----------


## Aska

Да пусть уж будет.

----------


## grey

> зачем он нужен? нас не так много, имхо


  пусть будет. не мешает же)

----------


## riogo

а чем вас не устраивает этот чат?
http://suintru.chatium.com/

----------

